# Mayo Shin Do Karate



## celtic bhoy (Sep 9, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard of it or studied it?


----------



## twendkata71 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Never heard of that style.  Something new.*






celtic bhoy said:


> Has anyone ever heard of it or studied it?


----------



## twendkata71 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Evidently it is only in the UK and surrounding areas. We do not have it here in the US.  I went to the web site and it gives the history of the founder and his style. It is an ecclectic style founded on Japanese and Chinese martial arts.*


----------

